# soapmakers guild



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Are you a member? Is it worth the $500 a year? Is the conference worth attending? thanks, Dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Better questions....what has the $500 done for your soap company?
Do you know anyone who has successfully used their liability insurance on a claim?
Will you go to convention to use that discount?

$500 spent on advertising would be a better bang for your buck.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish there was a journal where we can see what other people are doing, what's new, new products, etc. Yes, I can search the web but its so time consuming to hunt from one link to another. Artists have this, as do dollmakers, dog breeders, etc. Why don't we??


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

:yeahthat Are do most keep their soap art a secret! LOL


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I used to be a member just for the insurance. I have to have insurance for my larger wholesale clients. I found insurance cheaper and quit the Guild. I don't think it added anything at all to my soaping life except the insurance of course.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Thought through them you had to be a member to get their insurance?


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I wouldn't join but I do enjoy linking from their website to good info and tutorials.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Yes, you have to be a member for the insurance. I found insurance cheaper elsewhere so I am not a member anymore.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I am a member for insurance.


----------

